# The landlady doesn't want me in the apartment



## Inga123 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello Expats,

Long story short: decided to move to Germany to live with my boyfriend, got an offer from my employer to transfer myself to their German office, arrived, registered at my boyfriend's address, and got informed that the landlady doesn't want ME in the apartment. The space is big enough for two, we pay above average rent, don't cause any problems, and we are both normal, educated, well-paid professionals...but she doesn't want me in the apartment. Am I against any regulations if I am registered at this address? Do I have the right to use the postbox (now my name is getting removed by landlady and her relatives, and I can't receive important documents from employer and bank)? I don't understand the behavior but it's her property...I simply want to have normal 2-3 months here until we find another place to move to - does anyone know if I'm against any law if I use the address of the apartment for correspondence (at the end, it's really where I reside and where I registered), and insist to have my name on the postbox? 

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Your boyfriend should look at the terms of the rental contract, and possibly join the local Mietverein if he needs assistance.

In the meantime, if they are peeling your name off the postbox, have all mail sent to you in this format:

Your Name
c/o Boyfriend's Last Name
Address

The landlady can't look inside the postbox and remove your mail.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Inga123 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Long story short: decided to move to Germany to live with my boyfriend, got an offer from my employer to transfer myself to their German office, arrived, registered at my boyfriend's address, and got informed that the landlady doesn't want ME in the apartment. The space is big enough for two, we pay above average rent, don't cause any problems, and we are both normal, educated, well-paid professionals...but she doesn't want me in the apartment. Am I against any regulations if I am registered at this address? Do I have the right to use the postbox (now my name is getting removed by landlady and her relatives, and I can't receive important documents from employer and bank)? I don't understand the behavior but it's her property...I simply want to have normal 2-3 months here until we find another place to move to - does anyone know if I'm against any law if I use the address of the apartment for correspondence (at the end, it's really where I reside and where I registered), and insist to have my name on the postbox?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


Look at the rental contract. Usually it is stipulated that before an additional person moves in, the landlord's permission has to be obtained. Often, children, parents and spouses are exempt from this but unmarried partners are mostly not covered by this, though.

Very odd behaviour by that landlady, though.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It does not need to be stated in the rental contract: It is by law that an additional person cannot move in without the landlord's consent. You having moved in without her agreeing to it (and obviously even refusing to move out when she asked you to) gives her reason for a termination without notice, which will get very messy (and costly) for you.
I recommend you find a mutually acceptable solution (i.e. offer a 30-50% higher rent for the three months until you move out), or stay elsewhere temporarily. Or marry: The landlady cannot do anything if direct family members move in!
For the mail issue, you can rent a post box at any major post office until you find a permanent place.


----------



## Inga123 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks all for your responses!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Just thought I would add that this is not specifically a German issue. It is an issue in the UK too (where I am a landlord). All adult occupants need to be named on the rental contract.


----------

